# Non Standard Sizes Order Options



## PixelRabbit (May 28, 2014)

Much of my work, especially the fine art is non standard print sizes.  After doing some research I see that it is possible to get them done online by enlarging the canvas the image is on but I'm not sure how confident I am with that and then there is the framing issue.

I keep coming back to only providing prints that go through my hands first so I can be sure I'm happy with it before it goes out to a client, this way I can also hand sign them etc... 

 Am I cutting off my nose to spite my face by wanting to be so hands on and nitpicky? 

Looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## Big Mike (May 28, 2014)

When it comes to fine art, I think that cropping to the image should be more important than fitting a standard size....but it then becomes an extra step when you get to presentation.

I think it's perfectly acceptable to print on a larger size sheet/canvas, with white space around the image.  And a good way to finish off an image like that, is to cut a custom mat.  Of course, that can be costly.  It can be done at home, but from everything I've seen, it's a rather tricky skill to master.  

You could also just print on a larger canvas size and trim the extra.  (I'd ask the lab to do that).  You could then go with a custom size frame.

If you are selling A LOT of these, then it could add up to significant savings if you set yourself up to do custom mats and framing etc.  But if it's not so many, you might consider working with a framer (framing shop).  They are often pretty good at what they do, it can be expensive, but you obviously pass the cost onto the customer.  And if you are selling locally, you could even set it up so that the clients go into the frame shop to choose their frame.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for your thoughts Mike, so you don't think that making all orders go literally through my hands first and not having a direct ship method will have a negative effect or deter purchases that aren't local?


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2014)

I saved a lot of money by ordering the framing materials (frame mat, mount) and assembling the frame myself.

And I got to see the print and make sure it was right before it got delivered to the client.
Also whenever possible i delivered the print in person.

I too had prints made on standard size paper. I usually had the lab trim the paper so it still had a border as an aid to framing with a mat in front of the print. I made lines on the excess canvas where I wanted the paper trimmed since I usually used a mat that had an offset window that yielded a bottom weighted  mat.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Keith!  I like the idea of learning/doing the framing myself, from what I've learned so far the matting is the hardest part.  I have done wainscotting and trim work so I think the actual frames should be pretty easy to do.


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2014)

The part to be careful with is making sure you order parts (mount, mat, frame) that have the correct dimensions.
Assembly of the parts is pretty easy and does not require much in the way of tools/supplies, but there are a few tools/supplies that are needed.
Like anything else, it gets easier as you gain experience

I hinge mounted the print to the mount board to ease changing the mount and mat at a later date.
Even the best acid-free, museum grade archival mount/mat materials will become acidic over time and need to be replaced periodically so a print can last for 200 years.

Longevity is why I've never been a big fan of non-archival print mount/display techniques like dry mounting, standouts, or canvas for my fine art prints. Using museum quality archival materials is also a selling point if sales is a goal.


----------



## Big Mike (May 29, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts Mike, so you don't think that making all orders go literally through my hands first and not having a direct ship method will have a negative effect or deter purchases that aren't local?



I don't think that the clients really need to know whether or not the prints go though your hands or not.  As long as they get a good product in a timely manor, they will be happy.  
It's up to you whether you want to see the print or have it shipping directly.  

Most of my clients have been local, so it wasn't too much work to pick up the prints from the lab and deliver them myself.  However, for the few out of town clients, I have used my lab's drop shipping option...but I've been using that lab for years and trust them to do a good job.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 29, 2014)

KmH said:


> The part to be careful with is making sure you order parts (mount, mat, frame) that have the correct dimensions.
> Assembly of the parts is pretty easy and does not require much in the way of tools/supplies, but there are a few tools/supplies that are needed.
> Like anything else, it gets easier as you gain experience
> 
> ...



Great info but wait.... why not canvas, what happens?  I have quite a few I imagine on canvas..



Big Mike said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for your thoughts Mike, so you don't think that making all orders go literally through my hands first and not having a direct ship method will have a negative effect or deter purchases that aren't local?
> ...



I'm hoping to develop a relationship with Fotoart, the local camera/print shop to start (they have been in the business for many many years) so I'm sure over time I will become more comfortable.  The "going through my hands" is 99% for my own benefit and sanity KNOWING what is going out with my name on it.


----------

